# De quelle couleur est votre ipod nano ?



## Mely (23 Juillet 2010)

Juste pour le fun, pour la curiosité 
De quelle couleur est votre iPod nano ?
Gris clair ?
Gris foncé ?
Violet ?
Bleu ?
Vert ?
Jaune ?
Orange ?
Rouge ?
Rose ?

Hop, je vote la première 
Le mien est jaune. Commande passée aujourd'hui, colis parti aujourd'hui par UPS !


----------



## Mely (3 Septembre 2010)

petit up 
je suis curieuse !


----------



## arbaot (3 Septembre 2010)

Noir un 1éreG

toujours vaillant même après avoir changé l'écran...


----------



## Timekeeper (8 Septembre 2010)

Ai commandé sur le refurb un 5G violet. Mais j'aurais pu prendre jaune aussi.


----------



## quetzal (8 Septembre 2010)

Ai commandé un gris clair. J'hésitais entre un vert (par conviction) et un violet. Le gris, plus neutre...

Pourquoi ne puis-je pas voter ?


----------

